# Squirrels



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what kind of wire mesh and is it important it is aesthetically appealing?

and are they actually tearing the wire mesh to make the opening or detaching it from wherever it is attached?

would this work for you:


----------



## sillyme (Sep 13, 2014)

Yes, it does need to be aesthetically pleasing. Strangely enough, I was thinking last night that I should get HD steel mesh in a 36" width and cover the whole soffit with it. I Just had the exterior of the house painted in April so the soffits could be repainted. I would have to check with the HOA.

When the squirrels first went in, they ate a little of the wood and then ate a hole in the wire. She had 4 babies up there and those babies, I'm pretty sure, are the ones causing the problems now. They push the wire mesh out of the way and go in. I don't know if they do it to cool off (I would think it is hot up there) or if they think my soffits are home to them.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

How are they getting up there, over hanging trees that can be cut back?
There's shields that can be installed on the power lines if that's how there getting in.
A picture of what you have now may help.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Sof...ectangular+soffit+vents&imgrc=Okdjaq_m3JIrWM:


----------



## sillyme (Sep 13, 2014)

These little dumplins are scaling the brick!

They go over to the downspouts and crawl on up.

I will go outside and take some pics with my phone. I don't know if I can post them on here, but I will try.


----------



## sillyme (Sep 13, 2014)

I took the pics, but have no idea how to post them on here.


----------

